# transducer placement question



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

i have a 14" mirrocraft that i already have a lowrance X4 fishfinder (I know cheap) mounted with the transducer mounted on the transom. I recently installed a front casting deck and am in the process of installing a bow mount trolling motor. I was thinking of installing a Mark 5X pro on the bow with a trolling motor mounted transducer. my question is this, should I get completely rid of the X4 and mount the Mark 5X pro as a transom mount with the monitor mounted on the middle bench so I could see it in the drive position and than swivel it towards the bow when casting. OR leave the X4 alone and mount the 5X to the bow and utilize both. I'd love to have 2 of the Mark 5X units but funds are getting tight. I mostly fish private quarries, west branch and mosquito.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

keep the x4(till you can upgrade) and go with trolling motor mount for the x5...i like having both...use the x4 when in search mode, then drop the trolling motor for detailed search while fishing...i also use marker bouy's to aid in pinpointing structure and bait!!!


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for the reply. that's exactly what I will do. that way I end up with 2 good units.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, definitely keep the X4 at the back. Having a depth finder at the bow is invaluable when it comes to structure fishing, or when trying to follow a weed line. Also having the unit the higher resolution up front is a good idea ..... that's where you do the majority if not all of your fishing from. That's where you want your best unit.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

makes perfect sense to me! thanks


----------

